# Orange Zest Help Needed!



## jkath (Oct 16, 2004)

My mom just called and asked if I knew of a good substitution for orange zest for a new recipe she's cooking. Now, mind you, if it was 1/2 tsp., I'd use lemon zest and a drop of orange essence.
However, this baking recipe calls for 1/2 cup! Whoa!

I told her if anyone knew the answer, the foodies here would!
Any suggestions? (PS - not the dry zest - tastes too much like tea)

Also, besides the fine grater, is there another way to zest an orange? After all, 1/2 cup is a lot of grating!

Thanks, all~


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Geez, jkath!  How about an easy question here???

I'm useless as to the substitutionand look forward to what an expert adds here.  (What in the world is she making?)  However, I have many times taken my potato peeler and peeled an orange or three or four and dumped the peels into my food processor.  Voila!  Copious amounts of orange jest!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 16, 2004)

I think your solution is the right one, Audeo.  How else could you do it?


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 16, 2004)

It would help with even processing if the peels were frozen before chopping in the food processor.


----------



## jkath (Oct 16, 2004)

woo hoo!
This is why I ask you guys! You are geniuses!


----------



## jkath (Oct 16, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Geez, jkath!  How about an easy question here???
> 
> (What in the world is she making?)  quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 17, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Now, mind you, if it was 1/2 tsp., I'd use lemon zest and a drop of orange essence.
> However, this baking recipe calls for 1/2 cup!



Why would you add lemon zest; for texture?  That would ruin the flavor.  Orange essential oil has all the flavor you need; the only problem being how much.  I would flavor to taste.  In a pinch, I would use Cointreau liqueur.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

aruzinsky makes a good point, that cointreau would give much the same flavour, and if it came down to a texture ussue, I'd bet that flaked coconut with the Cointreau would get it there pretty quickly, as coconut is renowned for taking on flavours very quickly, and would give the same textures as orange "zest" or peels...

Kudos to aruzinsky for a suggestion of intensity of flavouring to match a recipe!


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

actually, cointreau wouldn't work - mom doesn't keep alcohol in her home. And, she doesn't use coconut either. 
I've substituted lemon zest many times for orange without problems, though. I can't see why it wouldn't work for you guys. It could be the lemons you are using. I use homegrown, which have wonderful skin - not the thick, dry ones from the stores.


----------



## mish (Oct 18, 2004)

O.J.??????????

But, a small amount.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 16, 2005)

In the future try zesting the oranges you are going to be eating and freeze zest in freezer that way you have it on hand when you need it.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

jkath 1/2 cup of zest is a LOT, what is she making?


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

jkath? I want to know what she is making too. Did I miss that post?


----------



## JLT (Nov 20, 2005)

*lots a zest*

OK, thanks Audeo, I found this site in search for easy way to produce 1/2 c orange zest. By the way I am making a Cranberry-Orange Relish, your idea sound right on. If anyone has anything else to add before Thanksgiving please do.


----------



## licia (Nov 21, 2005)

If the recipe calls for sugar, I've put the zest and sugar in the food processor  to get it fine.  I use the microplane most of the time to make my fruit zests, but I've never had to use so much. Hope her recipe turns out well - it sounds great.


----------

